# Antropomorphic Miniatures Game & Collectors Figures



## Sally 4th (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is the right place on the site to talk about this, but a group of Albedo Anthropomorphic fans have been working over the last year on a brand new game and set of gaming / collecting miniatures based on Albedo.







This is the sculpt for Erma.
We launched the game yesterday on Kickstarter, so you can check out full details by clicking here.


----------



## Sally 4th (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi just wondering if this is the best place on fur affinity to talk about games and miniatures as no engagement yet?

The kickstarter is going very well:






More details @


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Oct 17, 2018)

I Wish yous the Best of luck


----------



## Sally 4th (Oct 21, 2018)

Many thanks.
We have just added Otters to the mix:




Check out the details on the update page


----------



## Sally 4th (Oct 31, 2018)

Here's the very first images of the new EDF Officer sculpt. 






As with all the all the miniatures in the Albedo Range it is multipart so you will be able to use any head style (Combat Helmet / Beret / Bare Head) or species (Cat / Dog / Fox / Rabbit / Otter) and a range of weapon arms.
I can't wait to add some to my ConFed Army.

You can check what else is in the pipeline on Kickstarter Page: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/179272384/albedo-combat-patrol-the-28mm-sci-fi-miniatures-ga


----------



## Destroyermen (Mar 11, 2022)

Whoa! It looks really interesting!


----------

